# Value of CVA Mountain Rifle .58 for sale



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Guys, I have one of the rare CVA Mountain Rifles in .58.
I googled it up and they sell for around $400 but mine has a chip in the stock.
This is all original and has killed many deer.
If anyone wants it for 300 frogskins please let me know.


----------

